# Nicknames



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

Start off with your dogs name and list the nicks youve given them. Try to refrain from listing a dozen or more names.

Roxy. Tiny. Baby Bull. Pretty Girl.

Feel free to post a pic or two (dont go crazy) so we can put a face to a name....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummm all are too vulgar for here lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I call Cain bub. Don't really know how it came about. He come to both lol. 
View attachment 27818


Sheba is bitch haha. 
View attachment 27826


And Ammo I call mo. 
View attachment 27834


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ummm all are too vulgar for here lol


:rofl:

Thats too funny....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Lollipop Guild's Chic-O-Stic Nickname: Chico, Cheetoh, Chico Tico Taco Tico









Blazin's Cap'n Morgan of Sinful Bullies
Nickname: Big Head, Cap'n









Blazin's Whiskey Slayer of Sinful Bullies
Nickname: Slayer, Sleigh Bells, Sleigh









Blazin's Hennessy of Sinful Bullies
Nickname: Hennessy, Henny, Henny Penny









Blazin's Belvedere of Sinful Bullies
Nickname: Screw Ball, Ding Bat









Blazin's Buffalicious of Sinful Bullies
Nickname: Buffy, Boofy, Puffy, Buffy Girl, Buffariasin, Psychnut









On the left
Buddha
Nickname: Buddha Baby, Buddha Belly
On the right
Sir Lancelots Ghost Eyes
Nickname Lance, Lancey Toodles









LUVAPITS Cash (name when I got him and I can't change it due to points and offspring)
Nickname: Cash, Cash Cash, Cash Flow, Cash Cow









Ahb's Envy Skyy of Sinful Bullies
Nickname:Envy, Envy Girl, Nimrod










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nala (white) = s**thead
Scarlett (red) = chubs



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tenacious D (SPD) aka Dosia. Nickname: D, dingus, d bag on occasion lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mac's Unlimited Ecko
aka Mac, Bobbie, Bobble, Bobble Head, Meat Head, Asshat, Jerk Face, Frito, and the occasional Ecko Chang from his Aunt Jill.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Kain: Kainy, Kainy boy, kainyay(west), hurrikain, little shit, no


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kain said:


> Kain: Kainy, Kainy boy, kainyay(west), hurrikain, little shit, no


LMAO!
Ecko thought his name was "no" for awhile too.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

K9 Performance Knls Banshee co-owned by Blue Dragon Territory 
AKA Derp, Butt, Ditz


Blue Dragon's Odin Monsoon CGC
AKA Monster, Blanket Anchor, Tons of Fun, Jerk Face


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> K9 Performance Knls Banshee co-owned by Blue Dragon Territory
> AKA Derp, Butt, Ditz
> 
> 
> ...


Jerk Face is a common name around here. LOL!


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Dino..Deeny.. Big "D"


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i call Diesel, Bubba









i call Dre Dogg, Boo Boo head....Daisy is Pretty girl


----------



## Storms_Mama (Jan 25, 2013)

Storm also known has:
Baby mama, piggy, puppy, & fatty bum!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

